# My Steelhead Princess has arrived.



## Robert Holmes

Tessa Sue Laponsie was born today 05/03 at 12:05 pm in Petoskey 171/2 inches 6lbs 4 oz. I will post pictures as soon as I get them


----------



## junkman

Congrats!


----------



## RIVER LADY

Robert Holmes said:


> Tessa Sue Laponsie was born today 05/03 at 12:05 pm in Petoskey 171/2 inches 6lbs 4 oz. I will post pictures as soon as I get them


Oh how wonderful. Congratulations Robert. Love the name Tessa. How sweet.


----------



## Robert Holmes

RIVER LADY said:


> Oh how wonderful. Congratulations Robert. Love the name Tessa. How sweet.


My little fishermen Kiera, Jace, and Tessa. Good luck with your little one. You have to love the little ones. Enjoy her.


----------



## Rasputin

Congrats!


----------



## RIVER LADY

Robert Holmes said:


> My little fishermen Kiera, Jace, and Tessa. Good luck with your little one. You have to love the little ones. Enjoy her.


They are precious Robert. All that hair Tessa has. My daughter had a full head of hair when she was born. So much that I could put a little pony tail on the top of her head. Beautiful grandchild you have Robert.


----------



## Rasputin

No to hijack, but hats off to Robert for free fishing advice to me and my son on our trout trip to the UP. Thanks Robert.


----------

